# Problème de synchronisation iCloud



## Yohan97470 (10 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi de vous déranger, depuis hier soir mon macOS efface tout le contenu iCloud de mon mac pour le resynchroniser par la suite (donc le téléchargement total prends environ 10/12 heures). Il le fait à minuit exactement, et impossible d’utiliser mon disque pendant ce temps. Je précise que la synchronisation iCloud est activé et que la case Optimiser le stockage est décocher. Il reste 700go de disponibles sur mon disque.

Quelqu’un rencontre t-il le même soucis ? Quelqu’un aurait une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?

En vous remerciant d’avance pour vos retours !


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Tu pourrais, dans un premier temps, cocher la case "Optimiser le stockage" et voir si ça se passe mieux


----------

